# World's largest gold coin up for auction



## Harold_V (Jun 20, 2010)

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/index.php?rn=222562&cl=20400904&ch=6535903 

Enjoy!
Harold


----------



## Irons (Jun 20, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/index.php?rn=222562&cl=20400904&ch=6535903
> 
> Enjoy!
> Harold



That must have been one hell of a press, or did they cast it?


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! But that video must be from 2007 or '08, because he said it's worth $1,000,000.00; but if my math is right, 100kilos = 3215.07 toz x $1256.5 @ fri's spot = $4,040,275,75. :shock:


----------



## Noxx (Jun 20, 2010)

Phil, the coin has a face value of 1 million and weighs 100 kilos.

That means you could buy what ever you want with it that is worth 1 million CAD.

But the coin is worth more than 4 million in gold lol.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang, that won't fit in any vending machines that I have ever seen! :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Jun 20, 2010)

Or pants pockets.

Gives new meaning to the phrase pocket change.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeap... & also to big tip!!!


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 22, 2010)

does anyone have the plans of that museum ? the guardian can be tricked with a burrito ! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> does anyone have the plans of that museum ? the guardian can be tricked with a burrito ! :lol:



Hush I'm going in thru the sewer. I got my hand dandy tourch to melt it to get it back out.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDI3pP1suLA[/youtube] 


In and out in 3 hours is my schedule.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 25, 2010)

4 Million dollars.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-06-25/world-s-biggest-gold-coin-auctioned-for-4-02-million.html

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100625/lf_nm_life/us_austria_gold_coin


----------



## Irons (Jun 25, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> 4 Million dollars.
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-06-25/world-s-biggest-gold-coin-auctioned-for-4-02-million.html
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100625/lf_nm_life/us_austria_gold_coin



It sold for spot. Pretty good deal for 5 nines Gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah now make one gram bullion's and offload on ebay. 200-300% profit.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 25, 2010)

My bet is who ever bought this one,already owns at least one of the others.Or knows somebody that does,and wanted in on the million dollar coin club.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 26, 2010)

Dang, why not? I got two pockets in these overhauls.
One for each pocket! :lol:


----------

